# Neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten



## Werner55 (22. August 2019)

Ich würde sehr gerne einen "neuen und frischen und mega flott" laufenden PC mein Eigen nennen dürfen.

1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandener PC?

bis auf folgende Komponenten, werde ich nichts behalten, da ich plane, den PC, meinem Sohn für private und schulische Zwecke zu geben.

Logitech Brio Gaming 4K Webcam + XIAOKOA USB PC Mikrofon
Bang & Olufsen Beoplay H9 (3. Generation) + SZMDLX Bluetooth Adapter
xbox wireless Controller + Dongle

2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor?

zwei Monitore im Einsatz
( da UHD Monitore zu teuer sind, wird es wohl vorerst dabei bleiben - schade, aber UHD HDR Monitore sind noch zu übertrieben teuer, lt. meiner Recherche)
Monitor 1: DELL U2518D - WQHD - 2560 * 1440
Monitor 2: DELL U2515H - WQHD - 2560 * 1440

3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment?

Ruckler, wenn ich mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig nutze ( Monitor 1: YouTube Video gucken; Monitor 2: etwas im Firefox lesen oder via Steam Football Manager laufen haben)
spiele ich z.b. Pro Evolution Soccer in höchsten Settings + den Mods, wird der PC sehr laut - man merkt der Rechner stößt an seine Grenzen
( oder wenn ich mal andere Games teste, die noch mehr Ressourcen fressen)

4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?

der neue PC sollte zum / im September / Oktober 2019 gekauft werden (sollte es aber einen plausiblen Grund geben, für z.B. ein Kauf im Nov., dann wäre ich natürlich offen dafür.
+ von jemandem, der sich mega auskennt, zusammen gebaut und konfiguriert werden)
diesen jemand suche ich noch! PLZ 16515
Konfiguration unf Aufbau beinhaltet wunschgemäß auch so etwas wie: anonym im Internet unterwegs sein, lässtige Sachen, die Win im Hintergrund oder versteckt laufen lässt, abzustellen
 = rund um, suche ich jemand, der wirklich Ahnung hat und nicht nur null acht fünfzehn, zwei drei Dinge weiß, das tue ich nämlich selbst schon.
Warum Sept. / Okt. = weil dann neben meiner Arbeit auch ein Studium beginnt, wo ich viel am PC arbeiten muss, und ich mich so intrinsisch motiviere, dass Studium gemeinsam mit einem neuen PC zu belohnen.

5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst?

wie erwähnt, würde ich die Komponenten, siehe oben anschließen.
neue Maus und Tastatur wären nötig
eine super Soundkarte im neuen PC, sollltet ihr sagen, das wäre schon gut, wenn man keinen blecheren Ton haben will
(ich nutze den PC mit den oben genannten Bluetooth Kopfhörern oder alternativ per Kabel mit einer Bose Box (SoundLink Mini))

6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

Ja, wie oben beschrieben

7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?

2.000 bis maximal 3.000 Euro (dennoch nicht ganz sinnfrei Geld raushauen)

8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?

AAA Titel, PES, Football Manager + Software für das Studium + Office Software + gängige Software für Mediennutzung

9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?

Genug, um permanentes Speicher-Management zu vermeiden und auch selten benötigte Software nicht sofort deinstallieren zu müssen.

10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche?

Ein Gehäuse ohne Sichtfenster, weil lt. meinem Verständnis, dadurch der PC etwas leiser / gedämpfter sein müsste.
kein Laufwerk mehr - ein BlueRay Laufwerk hat mein jetziger PC, ich benutze das vielleicht 3 mal in paar Jahren (lediglich zum Win installieren per DVD)
(oder würdet ihr so etwas heutzutage immer noch empfehlen?)
kein Drucker, da vorhanden


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*

Deine Angaben sind sehr ausführlich und gut aber...


> Theoretisch ist das Budget offen. Am Ende sollte einfach ein sinnvoller Kompromiss aus Spaß und Vernunft gefunden werden.


Damit kann man sehr wenig anfangen  Denn für einen ist 500€ viel, für den anderen ist 1000€ vernünftig und wieder ein anderer schüttelt sich 2000€ locker aus der Tasche. Wenigstens grob sollten wir das schon wissen.
Ich versuche es hier dennoch mal, was meiner Meinung nach aktuell ein sehr sinnvolles P/L Verhältnis ist. 

P/L Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
~1500€ 
Das wäre so die Summe die ich in einen auf P/L ausgelegten WQHD PC stecken würde. 
Klar man könnte jetzt hier noch ein teureres Board und ein dickeres Netzteil nehmen, aber wirklich nötig bzw. "vernünftig" ist das nicht. 
Die GPU ist hier ein Platzhalter! Die Red Devil soll Ende nächster Woche verfügbar sein und dann würd ich die nehmen. Dürfte nur minimal teurer sein.

Das ganze geht natürlich noch günstiger, wenn dir das zu teuer ist! 3600 + B450 Board + Pure Power NT + günstigeres Gehäuse da könnte man schnell mal ~250-300€ sparen 
Ich kann ja schlecht einschätzen welches Budget für dich "vernünftig" ist.


----------



## Werner55 (23. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*

Eröffnungspost aktualisiert / ergänzt ( Nr. 7 Budget)


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*

Ich bleib bei meiner Zusammenstellung 
So viel kann man da nicht mehr sinnvoll noch rein investieren. Die einzigen Upgrades die mir noch einfallen würden wäre ein Board mit Wlan/Bluetooth z.b.:
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra ab €'*'289,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus [WI-FI] ab €'*'232,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Dazu dann das passende Netzteil damit du auch alle Anschlüsse ausnutzt:
be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'113,64 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Und ab dann bleibt dir nur noch übrig noch mehr in die GPU zu stecken. Bspw eine 2080 im Abverkauf oder eine 2080 super. 
Ne 2070 super seh ich aktuell nicht, die ist einfach viel teurer als die XT und leistet dafür zu wenig mehrwert.
Ne 2080ti seh ich auch nicht, die Preise sind einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Ich bleib bei meiner Zusammenstellung



Und ich könnte die problemlos auf 3 Riesen steigern.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*

Natürlich kann man das 


> dennoch nicht ganz sinnfrei Geld raushauen


Erfüllt dann nur nicht mehr diesen Punkt so ganz


----------



## chris-gz (23. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*

Da hier Budget vorhanden ist, würde ich schon mehr investieren. Ich würde die 2080 Super nehmen MSI, dann das ULTRA Board und das NT auf das 750ger. Mehr muss bei der Auflösung nicht sein. Wenn den Rest los haben willst, dann für ein fetteres Gehäuse und ne Custom Wasserkühlung für ruhe und Optik dazu. Ach so und als Soundkarte noch die Asus Essence STX II.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*



davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das
> 
> Erfüllt dann nur nicht mehr diesen Punkt so ganz



Ich würde z.B. eine SSD mit reinsetzen. 2TB. Da passen die Games gut rauf.


----------



## davidwigald11 (23. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*



> Ich würde die 2080 Super nehmen MSI, dann das ULTRA Board und das NT auf das 750ger


Jup, das war ja auch mein Vorschlag 

Noch mehr, aka Ryzen 9 oder 2080ti, ist dann wirklich nicht mehr sinnvoll.


----------



## chris-gz (23. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*

Die Soundkarte sollte halt schon was her geben, seine Kopfhörer sind echt gut.


----------



## Werner55 (25. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*

Hallo ihr Lieben !
Budget: die Priorität liegt eher auf "Investieren" statt auf "Sparmodus"
Danke für weitere/neue Zusammenstellungen.
Ihr seid super !


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*

investieren Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ok dann mal alles auf investier Modus. Board mit Wlan und BT und alles was geht. 2TB SSD drin. Höchste GPU die noch Sinn macht, die 2080Ti ist viel zu krank beim Preis
Mehr würd ich nicht reinstecken  
Ryzen 9 lohnt nicht zum zocken
Klar kann man immer noch mehr reinstecken, aber ab hier, wirds in meinen Augen nicht mehr wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## chris-gz (25. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*

Gönn dir noch den Dark Rock PRO 4. Der kühlt noch Mal deutlich besser und kann somit angepasst auch leiser laufen. Ansonsten hätte ich alle Komponenten gleich gewählt. Naja vielleicht ein MSI Board, aber nur weil dann GPU und Board vom selben Hersteller kommen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*



chris-gz schrieb:


> aber nur weil dann GPU und Board vom selben Hersteller kommen.



Wegen Mystic Light?


----------



## Werner55 (25. August 2019)

Danke Euch. Wie würde denn die "aktuell" finale Version aussehen, wenn inkl. Dark Rock PRO 4 und einem Board auch von MSI (aber nur wenn das wirklich qualitativ mega gut ist)
Danke Euch !

PS: wie im Eröffnungspost vermerkt, der Rechner wird nicht nur zum gelegentlich Spielen genutzt (!), sondern auch für die Arbeit / Uni

und was auch fehlt, ist eine gute Maus und Tastatur, siehe Eröffnungspost.

und wie erwähnt: ich  würde bei einem neuen PC gerne die Inanspruchnahme eines IT Spezialisten bevorzugen. Der den PC nicht nur 1a zusammenbaut, sondern auch 1a konfiguriert. Das gehört wie im EP erwähnt, inklusive Feintuning, anonymes Surfen, abstellen von sämtlichen Win Gedöns was bremst, was ausspioniert, was Ressourcen frisst, was heimlich läuft usw.
PLZ: 16515
Fazit: einen neuen PC, der 1a konzipiert ist, von A bis Z

Tausend Dank !

wobei richtige IT Freaks bestimmt sagen, Linux zu nutzen, sei besser
( mag sein), nur für gelegentlich Spielen wird man wohl nicht um Win herum kommen - so dass ggf. eine Konfiguration von beiden Systemen umgesetzt wird.


----------



## davidwigald11 (25. August 2019)

> Wie würde denn die "aktuell" finale Version aussehen, wenn inkl. Dark  Rock PRO 4 und einem Board auch von MSI (aber nur wenn das wirklich  qualitativ mega gut ist)


Genauso wie die "investieren" Version von mir nur mit dem Dark Rock Pro 4 
MSI Board...... ich würde eher beim Aorus Ultra bleiben


----------



## chris-gz (25. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wegen Mystic Light?



Software so weit es geht aus einem Haus. Gefällt mir halt besser.

Ich würde das nehmen 

MSI MPG X570 GAMING PRO CARBON WIFI AMD X570 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4

Gruß Chris


----------



## Threshold (25. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*



chris-gz schrieb:


> Software so weit es geht aus einem Haus. Gefällt mir halt besser.



Ich hab ein Asus Mainboard, eine Asus Grafikkarte, eine Asus Maus und eine Asus Tastatur und der Asus Aura Kram ist der letzte Schrott.
Ist bei Asus aber eigentlich immer so -- die Hardware ist brauchbar, die Software ist Murks.


----------



## chris-gz (25. August 2019)

*AW: neuer PC (Multifunktional) - Konfiguration durch Experten*

Ja hab auch das Asus Board und die Karte und würde bzw. Werde nächstes Mal wieder MSI nehmen. Weil ... Software ******* . Und MSI hat auch keine schlechte Hardware, dafür ist die SW auch gut.

Deswegen MSI und SW aus einer Schmiede.


----------



## Lordac (26. August 2019)

Servus,

wegen der Maus und Tastatur gehst du am besten in einen Elektromarkt vor Ort, und schaust was dir gefällt/taugt.

Hier sind die Vorlieben zu unterschiedlich, mir reicht z.B. eine ganz einfache Tastatur wie die Logitech K120, andere wollen/brauchen eine mechanische die beleuchtet ist.

Bei der Maus bevorzuge ich eine mit Funk, andere schwören auf Kabel, und es gibt auch unterschiedliche Größen.

Zu der Sache mit dem IT-Spezialisten, schau doch mal in das angeheftete Thema "PCGH-Bastler" ob du da jemand findest, der deine Anforderungen erfüllt, ansonsten musst du dich an einen Fachhändler wenden.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## chris-gz (26. August 2019)

Ganz vergessen zu schreiben. Maus und Tastatur sind wirklich geschmackssache. Ich kann dir als Kabellosvariante die G602 von Logitech nahe legen. Finde ich zum Zocken und auch allem anderen genial. Als Kabelvariante ist die MX510 Refresh glaube ich ein Sahnestück. Tastatur... ja da wirds schon schwieriger. Willst du eine teure Mechanische mit oder ohne RGB, reicht eine Rubberdome oder oder... Ich habe eine G910 und mich nerven die hohen Tasten mittlerweile, weswegen ich mal die G815 ausprobieren werde. Da habe ich dann die Vorteile einer Mechanischen Tastatur und gleichzeitig flache Schalter.

Wegen Zusammenbau... Wenn du aus der Nähe Ulm kommst gerne. Aber Konfig überlasse ich dann dir .


----------



## Werner55 (26. August 2019)

wie gesagt - einen IT Nerd aus dem Raum 16515 - das wäre schon cool !


----------



## Lordac (26. August 2019)

Wie gesagt, schau im Bastlerthema ob du da jemand findest.
Leute die dort ihre Hilfe anbieten, sind nicht zwangsläufig auch in in der Kaufberatung aktiv.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Sambal_Olek (26. August 2019)

In Bernau gibt es einen..  

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen


----------



## Werner55 (28. August 2019)

wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Thema "Cloud Gaming"
angeblich wird dann gar keine neue high End Hardware mehr benötigt.
Würde dann ein jetzt investieren in 2-3000 Euro überhaupt Sinn ergeben?
Beispielhaft erscheint mein mit Lieblingsspiel im November auf Google Stadia

Danke für Eure fachmännische Meinung


----------



## Werner55 (16. Oktober 2019)

Guten Abend, wie im August bereits geschrieben, hier nun ein Artikel von gestern; Google Stadia hat ein Release-Datum: Die Zukunft des Gaming?
daher ist durchaus berechtigt zu fragen, für alle die sich gerne "eigentlich" einen neuen PC anschaffen wollen, ob es jetzt übrhaupt nötig ist.
Ich bin unsicher, den bisher gab es so etwas noch nicht....
DANKE für Antworten.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. Oktober 2019)

Aber was genau möchtest du jetzt wissen?
Wir können dich zu deinem PC beraten, aber wir können dir die Entscheidung doch nicht abnehmen, ob du dir jetzt einen PC holen sollst oder nicht. 
Das ist allein deine Entscheidung.

Google Stadia... Also ich hab aufgehört zu lesen als ich gesehen hab bis zu 60 Frames. 
Und es hängt natürlich extrem von deiner Internetverbindung ab. Ich bezweifle, dass du damit schnelle Games wie Ego Shooter Lagfrei spielen kannst.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2019)

Werner55 schrieb:


> Guten Abend, wie im August bereits geschrieben, hier nun ein Artikel von gestern; Google Stadia hat ein Release-Datum: Die Zukunft des Gaming?
> daher ist durchaus berechtigt zu fragen, für alle die sich gerne "eigentlich" einen neuen PC anschaffen wollen, ob es jetzt übrhaupt nötig ist.
> Ich bin unsicher, den bisher gab es so etwas noch nicht....
> DANKE für Antworten.



Na ja. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, geht Tastatur und Maus nicht. Daher muss alles über einen Controller gespielt werden.
Dann ist es im Grunde genommen nichts anderes als dass du die Lizenz kaufst die Spiele spielen zu dürfen.


----------



## Werner55 (17. Oktober 2019)

Ja, Lizenz eines Spieles kaufen - nur, es wird online abgegriffen/genutzt - deshalb keine Gaming PC Hardware mehr nötig.
oder eher Marketing BlaBla ?
deswegen bin ich vorsichtig und wollte Euch fragen...neuen PC konfigurrieren, lässt sich im nächsten Schritt doch eh noch tun.
Danke.


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

Was ist denn genau deine Frage? 
Irgendwie blick ich das jetzt nicht so richtig.


----------



## Werner55 (17. Oktober 2019)

Meine Aussagen zu Google Stadia stehen im Kontext zur Frage "Investition in High End PC oder durch Fortschritte wie google stadia nicht mehr nötig"
da ich nicht 2000 Euro ausgeben kann und dann "gefühlt" zwei Monate später, als sinnfrei zu deklarieren, weil durch google stadia ein reibungsloses Spielen auch mit dem jetztigen PC möglich ist.
Deshalb meine Anmerkungen...mit dem Hintergedanken, dass sich hier Leute "näher" mit der Technik/Idee/Konzept von google stadia auseinandergesetzt haben...


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. Oktober 2019)

Das hier ist der Thread zu einer PC Kaufberatung und Beratung für deine Konfiguration. Hier sind Leute die PCs zusammenstellen. 
Wie toll diese ganze Google Stadia Sache ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen und ich bezweifle das das hier überhaupt jemand kann, weil du dafür einfach im falschen Unterforum bist. 
Hier gehts halt um Gaming Rechner


----------



## Werner55 (18. Oktober 2019)

Um in diesem Thread voran zu kommen, möchte ich gerne das eine oder andere im "Unterforum" ansprechen. Wo ist dieses Forum denn hier ? bezüglich google stadia
DANKE.


----------



## davidwigald11 (18. Oktober 2019)

Evtl im Bereich Software und Anwendungen mal nachfragen oder so... 
Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht so genau, weil ich hier hauptsächlich mich in der Kaufberatung aufhalte.


----------



## Werner55 (26. Oktober 2019)

Moin !

so langsam macht wohl mein Mainboard schlapp - der PC braucht mittlerweile mehrere male bis zum hochfahren ( inkl. Meldung, dass das booten mehrfach versucht wurde)

Deshalb - warum immer warten warten warten...ich bin nicht mehr der Jüngste, wer weiss wie es mir in Jahren geht...

Danke für eine neue Zusammenstellung !

Budget: 2.000 Euro ( oder mehr) - je nach passendem Setting.


----------



## Werner55 (26. Oktober 2019)

huhu...


----------



## davidwigald11 (26. Oktober 2019)

In Beitrag #12 habe ich dir bereits für 2000€ was zusammengestellt, du musst nur deinen eigenen Thread lesen. Für 2000€ würde ich es wieder genauso machen. 

Pushen deiner Beiträge ist im Übrigen nicht erlaubt, bzw. erst dann wenn eine sinnvolle Zeitspanne vergangen ist und nicht nach 4 Stunden.
Wir sehen das hier schon, keine Sorge. Das ist schließlich kein Whatsapp Chat sondern ein Forum.


----------



## Werner55 (27. Oktober 2019)

Danke David.

Wie sehen das andere hier von Euch?

investieren Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Verbesserungsvorschläge und wenn ja, warum
Danke!

Edit: 
Ich würde den PC für viele Dinge nutzen wollen, einiges auch gleichzeitig nutzen wollen.
Monitor A: dies  - Monitor B: jenes
( ggf. auch Streaming - z.b. PC Spiel streaming via YouTube)


----------



## Lordac (27. Oktober 2019)

Servus,

ich bin kein Streaming-Experte, denke aber das wenn dies über die Grafikkarte gemacht wird, die RTX2080 Super immer noch passt, optional nimmst du eine RTX2080Ti.

Ansonsten ist die Zusammenstellung von "davidwigald11" sehr gut, mit dem Aorus Elite (sofern es genug Anschlüsse bietet), Pure Base 500 + Arctic F14 (sofern kein optisches Laufwerk eingebaut werden soll) und dem Straight Power 11 550W (wenn es bei der RTX2080 Super bleibt), sehe ich sogar noch Sparpotenzial, ohne weniger Leistung zu haben.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## davidwigald11 (27. Oktober 2019)

Streaming über YT sollte mit der 2080 super ohne Probleme möglich sein. 
2 Monitore natürlich auch, solange das Spiel nicht auf beiden läuft und beide WQHD oder höher sind, kein Problem.
Allerdings führen Monitore unterschiedlicher Frequenzen oft zu Probleme. Da kannst du nichts gegen tun.

Wie gesagt die Zusammenstellung von damals hatte den Sinn und Zweck die 2000€ voll auszureizen und zwar noch im sinnvollen Rahmen. 
Lordac hat Recht, man kann ohne große Verluste mit seinen genannten Sachen da noch sparen, aber dafür war die Konfig halt nicht gedacht.
Willst du sparen, nimm was Lordac gerade gesagt hat. Juckt es dich nicht, willst du das Budget ausreizen und so viel gutes Zeug wie möglich für 2000€ bekommen, dann nimm meins.


----------



## Werner55 (31. Oktober 2019)

investieren Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Diese Liste weiterhin, "aber" diese Abänderungen:

Prozessor:
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 12x 3.80GHz, boxed ab €'*'549,00 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
+
Grafikkarte:
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Gaming X Trio ab €'*'1216,27 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU
+
Arbeitsspeicher:
2x das Paket, somit 64 GB Ram
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK) ab €'*'124,71 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
+
Mainboard: ( weil eine IPMI (mit iKVM) Schnittstelle)
ASRock Rack X470D4U2-2T ab €' '376,79 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Eure Meinung dazu ?


----------



## davidwigald11 (1. November 2019)

Kann man so machen. Nur der 3900x ist zum Zocken halt unnötig, weil der genauso viel leistet wie der 3700x. Das musst du wissen ob es dir der Aufpreis wert ist.
Eigentlich nur für Anwendungen sinnvoll die 12 Kerne nutzen. 
64GB Ram sind auch nicht nötig zum zocken. 

Das Board, was ist das denn bitte für ein Teil?  Das musst du mir jetzt mal erklären warum du ein fast 400€ teures X470 nehmen willst. 
Und warum hat das quasi keine Ausstattung und Anschlüsse? Sieht mir aus wie ein Server Mainboard, nicht für den alltäglichen Desktop EInsatz...


----------



## markus1612 (1. November 2019)

IPMI kann man sich komplett sparen, wenn der Rechner bei einem zu Hause steht.
Und was willst du mit KVM?


----------



## Werner55 (1. November 2019)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Der Fokus liegt nicht "nur" auf gelegentlich etwas spielen. Er liegt vielmehr auf dem Gesamtpaket.
Spielen / Anwendungen/ ggf. Streaming/ Nutzung von zwei Anwendungen gleichzeitig....
und der Fokus liegt auf Nutzung im Zeitrahmen von jetzt bis ca. 4 Jahre.

Daher meine Gedanken / Änderungen zu höherem Prozessor und höherem RAM und zur besseren Grafikkarte.

Okay das Board war eher gimmig, denn ich fand es interessant, wenn man Hilfe benötigt, dass selbst das Mainboard via Server ansteuern lässt
( z.b. wenn ein Freund IT Nerd ist und mir helfen möchte, aber weit entfernt wohnt und persönlich vorbei kommen kann)


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2019)

Werner55 schrieb:


> Okay das Board war eher gimmig, denn ich fand es interessant, wenn man Hilfe benötigt, dass selbst das Mainboard via Server ansteuern lässt
> ( z.b. wenn ein Freund IT Nerd ist und mir helfen möchte, aber weit entfernt wohnt und persönlich vorbei kommen kann)



Dafür gibt es teamviewer.


----------



## Werner55 (1. November 2019)

TeamViewer geht nicht für den Fall, dass man jemanden seinen Rechner "komplett" neu installieren lasen kann. Der quasi einen Feinschliff von Beginn an vornimmt ( mit Beginn des Installierens des Betriebssystems)


----------



## markus1612 (1. November 2019)

Werner55 schrieb:


> TeamViewer geht nicht für den Fall, dass man jemanden seinen Rechner "komplett" neu installieren lasen kann. Der quasi einen Feinschliff von Beginn an vornimmt ( mit Beginn des Installierens des Betriebssystems)



Sorry, aber dafür kauft man kein teures Servermainboard mit quasi 0 Ausstattung.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2019)

Werner55 schrieb:


> TeamViewer geht nicht für den Fall, dass man jemanden seinen Rechner "komplett" neu installieren lasen kann. Der quasi einen Feinschliff von Beginn an vornimmt ( mit Beginn des Installierens des Betriebssystems)



Das macht man 1x vor Ort und dann kann man alles mittels Teamviewer machen.


----------



## Werner55 (1. November 2019)

Das weiß ich, Threshold = der Gedanke war, da diese Person, die mir helfen würde, nicht vor Ort sein kann, weil zu weit weg wohnt, daher der Gedanke mit dem Zugriff via Server von ausserhalb.
wie dem auch sei, es wird das Server Mainboard nicht werden...sondern wohl das in der Liste, da es angeblich von vielen von Euch als Top Empfehlung genannt wird..


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2019)

Wozu brauchst du Hilfe?
Verstehe ich nicht ganz.


----------



## Fleva1 (2. November 2019)

Ich glaube er will die Möglichkeit haben, dass Leute die sich mit Computer auskennen, per Webgui auf sein Bios schalten können für Neuinstallation oder ähnliches.


----------



## markus1612 (2. November 2019)

Fleva1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube er will die Möglichkeit haben, dass Leute die sich mit Computer auskennen, per Webgui auf sein Bios schalten können für Neuinstallation oder ähnliches.


Das ist uns auch klar, aber nicht, wieso der TE meint, das zu brauchen.
Im Grunde muss man ja ins BIOS 1x, um den RAM einzustellen bzw. einfach das XMP Profil zu laden, mehr nicht.
Und ne Neuinstallation von Windows kriegt heute auch jeder hin, weils einfach nicht wirklich was falsch zu machen gibt.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2019)

Und so oft muss man Windows nicht mehr neu installieren. Das macht man und dann ist Ruhe im Karton.
Die Zeiten von Windows 98 als das System dauernd abschmierte und am ende nichts mehr ging, sind lange vorbei.


----------



## Fleva1 (2. November 2019)

Ja das sollte für jeden Laien mit einem Youtube Video oder einer Anleitung machbar sein.

Selbst im Serverbereich sind solche Funktionen nur selten wirklich nötig.


----------



## Werner55 (3. November 2019)

Ich bedanke mich für Eure Meinungen und Unterstützung.

Ich werde nochmal überlegen, schließlich sind 2.500 Euro "sehr" viel Geld. 
Und der jetzige Rechner würde, wenn man ehrlich ist, auch noch reichen...
( aber der Plan ist, den aktuellen PC einem meiner Söhne zu geben. ( 11 Jahre alt))


----------



## davidwigald11 (3. November 2019)

Ich glaub das wird hier nie was  Wir haben jetzt schon 3 mal was zusammengestellt und immer kamen Zweifel, sei es die Stadia Geschichte, oder die Änderungen deinerseits. 
Du überlegst es dir jetzt schon zum dritten Mal 
Ich glaube wenn man so viele Zweifel hat, sollte man sich wohl besser doch keinen PC kaufen, ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass es sich für dich einfach nicht lohnt. Will dich nur vor einem Fehlkauf bewahren.


----------



## Werner55 (3. November 2019)

lieb gemeint, davidwigald11...ich kann deine Argumente schon verstehen und nachvollziehen. Bisher war ich nicht so nachdenklich - aber in früheren Zeiten hatte ich auch weniger Hardware Qualität vorhanden und außerdem mehr Lust und Zeit für die www Welt. ( inkl. gaming) 
* ich sehne mich wahrscheinlich nur sehr danach, diese wieder zu erreichen....

außerdem Stadia, Cloud Gaming - es tut sich halt mehr an Möglichkeiten auf, die noch unklar sind, wie sinnvoll und ausgereift sie sein werden ( oder ob das noch z.B. 3-4 Jahre sich zieht), so dass ein neuer PC für ca. 3-4 Jahre ideal passt...

... okay, Grübeln beenden...


----------



## chris-gz (4. November 2019)

Also ich misch mich noch mal ein. Der Thread ist echt ... Banane geworden. Irgendwie werden deine Wünsche unglaubwürdig. Du fragst dich ob es wirklich sein muss einen neuen Rechner zu holen, sagst im selben Zuge, dass dein alter ja noch reichen würde und das alles, nachdem du mal schnell ein völlig überzogen teures Upgrade an deiner Wunschliste mit einem 3900X und einer 2080TI vorgenommen hast. Sry aber das kauf ich dir irgendwie nicht ab. Entweder sind das Wunschträume die du da hast oder keine Ahnung was du hier bezwecken willst. Steaming? Mhhmhmhm ggf. aber eigentlich gar keine Zeit zu zocken usw. Das passt alles nicht zusammen mit einem völlig überzogenem System. Was willst auch streamen, wenn es keine Zeit hast fürs Zocken. Wer soll das anschauen?

Bau das letzte Upgrade deines Warenkorbs zurück. Die TI ist überteuert und bis die 2080S keine Leistung mehr bringt, kannst du dir von dem gespartem eine neue TOP Karte holen, die der 2080TI bei weitem überlegen sein wird. Für was du den 3900X brauchst frage ich mich auch. Der 3700X ist eine der schnellsten Gaming CPUs auf dem Markt und mehr brauchst du aktuell nicht wirklich. Du brauchst auch keine 64 GB RAM zum zocken. Auch da reichen 32 noch ne ganze Weile aus. Klar nutzen einige Spiele und Programme auch 64 GB, weil die halt alles nehmen, was vorhanden ist. Machen Datenbanken auch so (meistens ^^ wenn man sie nicht einschränkt).  Mehr wie das genannte brauchst du für deine Anforderungen nicht.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur sagen, wenn du jemanden an der Strippe hast, der mit dir die BIOS EInstellungen durchgeht, dann reicht das vollkommen. Daran gibt es nichts was schwer ist. Windows zu installieren bekommt man heute auch hin, wenn man noch nie nen Rechner gesehen hat zuvor.

Ich glaube mehr "Ratschläge" kann man dir nicht geben. Sry klingt forsch, aber scheinbar brauchst du das .

Gruß Chris


----------



## davidwigald11 (4. November 2019)

> Also ich misch mich noch mal ein. Der Thread ist echt ... Banane  geworden. Irgendwie werden deine Wünsche unglaubwürdig. Du fragst dich  ob es wirklich sein muss einen neuen Rechner zu holen, sagst im selben  Zuge, dass dein alter ja noch reichen würde und das alles, nachdem du  mal schnell ein völlig überzogen teures Upgrade an deiner Wunschliste  mit einem 3900X und einer 2080TI vorgenommen hast. Sry aber das kauf ich  dir irgendwie nicht ab. Entweder sind das Wunschträume die du da hast  oder keine Ahnung was du hier bezwecken willst. Steaming? Mhhmhmhm ggf.  aber eigentlich gar keine Zeit zu zocken usw. Das passt alles nicht  zusammen mit einem völlig überzogenem System. Was willst auch streamen,  wenn es keine Zeit hast fürs Zocken. Wer soll das anschauen?


Es ist wie ich sagte. Der TE weiß selber nicht so ganz was er will. Er ist sich einfach unsicher, hat Zweifel, es gibt viele Möglichkeiten und eigentlich weiß er gar nicht ob er überhaupt Geld ausgeben soll und nach jeder Nacht drüber schlafen, ist gerade wieder was anderes im Kopf.
Ich meins echt nicht böse, aber ich denke der TE sollte sich keinen PC kaufen.
Wenn man wirklich einen will und bereit ist das Geld auszugeben, dann freut man sich nur noch darauf endlich zu bestellen und die Kohle rauszuhauen.


----------



## Werner55 (10. November 2019)

Hi Leute.
Danke an chris und david für die neuen Beiträge
ich habe mir nun einen YT Kanal erstellt und mal ein paar Aufnahmen während des Spielens gemacht. Anschl. gerendert, Intro m Outro und zu mp4 exportieren lassen. Anschl. zu YT hochladen in eine Playlist.
* Es macht echt Spaß ! weil es nun nicht nur wieder etwas spielen ist ( als Ausgleich zru Arbeit und zum Studium), sondern auch das Wissen, die Freude ggf. weitervermitteln zu können. User die das Spiel auch erleben wollen, User die dafür vielleicht kein Geld haben oder keinen gute PC etc.
* Es macht echt Spaß !

Deshalb habe ich mich "deutlich" entschieden einen High End Gaming PC zu kaufen. Mit dem dann spielen, Streaming, Videoschnitt etc.

Und der jetztige Rechner so lange zu  nutzen, bis mein jüngerer Sohn einen PC für die Schule benötigt. Ist dieser dann noch aktuell genug / ausreichend - dann bekommt er meinen. Wenn er den dann nicht haben will, nutze ich ihn einfach zum alles machen weiter ( bis auf das aussortierte Gaming/Videoschnitt auf dem "neuen" PC)

Könnt ihr mir also nochmal den Warenkorb in der "finalen" Version zusammenstellen? Vielleicht gibt es ja doch 1-2 Komponenten, die sich in den letzten Tagen/Wochen als äußert sinnig ergeben haben und somit im Warenkorb hinzukommen/ausgetauscht werden.

Herzlichen Dank !


----------



## chris-gz (10. November 2019)

Da ich keine Ahnung habe, was du jetzt wirklich willst, bitte sehr...

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de € 2.639,41

Warenkorb für Highend Gaming + Streamin, egal ob über CPU oder GPU. Noch dazu kannst du damit auf 4K zocken wenn du das möchtest. Vergiss nicht die ganzen Aktionen mitzumachen bei MF. Zumindest 60€ Cashback bekommst du, wegen der CPU und dem Mainboard zusammen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Werner55 (10. November 2019)

Hi Chris: Sorry, stimmt. hatte vergessen, weitere Infos zu nennen, bzgl. der Zusammenstellung

ich fand deine Argumente sehr nachvollziehbar ( bzgl. Grafikkarte und CPU...)
In deiner neuen Auflistung hast du die "teurere" Grafikkarte drin, die "höheren" CPU, aber bei den RAM 32 belassen

Nochmal überlegt: 2080S statt 2080TI ( um Geld zu sparen, welches zur nächsten Grafikkarte genutzt werden kann)
klingt gut - jedoch, was ist, wenn es in 3-4 Jahren wieder größere Hardware Veränderungen gibt, 
so dass eine neue Grafikkarte gar nicht mehr kompatibel mit dem Mainboard ist. dann müsste dann quasi eh wieder neu investiert werden.
oder Denkfehler?

gehen wir das nochmal durch: ( der PC: ja, Gaming - aber auch sobald mein Sohn den jetzt PC bekommt - für alle anderen Anwendungen  / multi Nutzung sozuagen)

Gehäuse: 
mit Sichtfenster brauche ich nicht. Was ich brauche, ein PC flüsterleise. 
Wenn also ohne Sichtfenster 1-2 % mehr Ruhe bringt, dann gerne die ohne Sicht-Version...
+ im Gehäuse muss Platz sein = es soll nicht vollgestopft sein, sondern sehr effizient und wirklich Platz zur Verfügung sein.


Lüfter:
Alpenföhn Brocken 3
vs.
be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4  ???


Mainboard:
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra
vs.
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro  ???


Grafikkarte:
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER
vs.
11GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti 


Arbeitsspeicher:
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200
vs.
32GB G.Skill DDR4 PC 3600 CL16 KIT (2x16GB) 32GVKC Ripjaws

CPU:
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
vs.
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 


Festplatte:
Crucial MX500 2TB
vs.
1000GB Crucial P1 NVMe M.2

Gehäuse:
Fractal Design Define R6 Black, schallgedämmt
vs.
Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Blackout gedämmt mit TG Sichtfenster


Herzlichen Dank für Eure Geduld und Mühen !


----------



## chris-gz (11. November 2019)

So hi noch mal,

also mir ging es ums Streamen. Wenn du über die CPU regelmäßig streamst würde ich nicht nur den 3700X nehmen. Aber auch nur deshalbt, weil ich dir nicht sagen kann, wie sehr dieser belastet wird dabei. Der 3900X wäre da eine sichere Nummer.

GPU's werden nicht in 4 oder 8 jahren inkompatibel sein, sofern man nicht was komplett anderes wie PCIe erfindet. Und bisher ist PCIe immer Abwärtskompatibel gewesen. Kannst also beruhigt sein.

Gehäuse: Hier habe ich 4 Favoriten und alle aus dem Hause be qiet!, welche gut gedämmt sind aber noch ausreichend Airflow haben. 

1. Das be quiet! pure Base 500 - P/L-Technisch top finde ich.
2. Das be quiet! Silent Base 801 - Wenn es etwas größer sein darf mit viel Platz wie du sagst.
3. Das be quiet! Dark Base 700 - Vergleichbar mit dem Silent Base 801.
4. Das be quiet! Dark Base 900 Rev2 - Der große teure Bruder mit den besten Lüftern und dem besten Platzangebot im Felde.

Das R6 darfst aber auch gerne nehmen. Das Sichtfenster bringt hier eher keine Verbesserung der Lautstärke.

Lüfter:
Alpenföhn Brocken 3
vs.
be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4  ???

Der Pro 4 kühlt noch mal deutlich besser und kann somit auch unter Last leiser kühlen.

Mainboard:
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra
vs.
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro  ???

Vergleichbar, das Ultra hat WLAN an Board, wofür der Aufpreis dann eben ist. Ob einem das Wert ist und ob man WLAN am Mainboard braucht, muss man selber wissen.

Grafikkarte:
MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER
vs.
11GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Ti 

Die RTX2080S ist eine Klasse Karte, der Aufpreis zur TI ist absolut nicht gerechtfertigt. Nur wenn du UHD mit möglichst hohen FPS spielen willst, würde ich überhaupt zur TI raten normalerweise. Ansonsten reicht für alles darunter die 2080S.

Arbeitsspeicher:
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200
vs.
32GB G.Skill DDR4 PC 3600 CL16 KIT (2x16GB) 32GVKC Ripjaws

Der 3600er CL16 ist schneller wie der 3200Cl16 und zudem der, der die beste Performance laut tests für den Ryzen liefert.

CPU:
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
vs.
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 

Siehe oben. In Spielen gleich gut eigentlich. Dank mehr Kerne hat der 3900X bei Anwendungen und später auch bei Spielen, die alle Kerne nutzen (das dauert noch, warum weis keiner) die Nase vorn. Zudem ist der 3900X eben dank der Kernanzahl perfekt für Streamen geeignet.

Festplatte:
Crucial MX500 2TB
vs.
1000GB Crucial P1 NVMe M.2

Die MX500 ist langsamer als die P1, kostet aber mehr. Du kannst aber auch die MX500 nehmen, da der Geschwindigkeitsschub im Normalfall nicht auffällt. Wenn du also nur eine Platte drin haben willst, kannst du die 2TB nehmen. Ich würde die P1 nehmen, dort Windows etc. drauf klatschen und dazu eine MX500 1TB oder 2 TB Platte, je nachdem wie viel Platz gefordert ist. 

So...

Viel Spaß und bestell das Ding jetzt endlich. Das meine ich ernst. DU WILLST DAS TEIL, also hol es dir! Am Anfang hast wie bei allem wo man viel ausgibt ein schlechtes Gewissen... Habe ich auch immer. Danach bin ich froh ^^. 

Also... Entscheide dich für ein Gehäuße und ab geht die Post!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Lordac (11. November 2019)

Servus,

mir ist nicht bekannt das der Steckplatz der Grafikkarte geändert werden soll, in die Zukunft schauen kann ich aber nicht.

Ich würde mir da nicht zu viele Gedanken machen, sonst dürftest du gar nichts kaufen, weil sich ja jederzeit etwas ändern könnte.

Wenn du kein Glasfenster brauchst/möchtest, dann lass es weg. 
Das Define R6 oder Silent Base 801 gibt es auch komplett geschlossen, das luftige Meshify S2 wäre eine weitere Alternative.
Wenn dir ein leiser Betrieb wichtig ist, würde ich die Gehäuselüfter gegen z.B. Silent Wings 3, oder falls 120er passen, gegen Noctua NF-A12x25 tauschen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2019)

Werner55 schrieb:


> Nochmal überlegt: 2080S statt 2080TI ( um Geld zu sparen, welches zur nächsten Grafikkarte genutzt werden kann)
> klingt gut - jedoch, was ist, wenn es in 3-4 Jahren wieder größere Hardware Veränderungen gibt,
> so dass eine neue Grafikkarte gar nicht mehr kompatibel mit dem Mainboard ist. dann müsste dann quasi eh wieder neu investiert werden.
> oder Denkfehler?



PCIe ist der Standard, der sich etabliert hat. Da ist nichts anderes, was da kommen könnte.
Und PCIe gibt es seit 2003.


----------



## Werner55 (14. November 2019)

Was ist mit dem Sound? wenn ich spiele oder Videos/Netflix etc. genießen möchte.
separate interne Soundkarte nötig? Welche wäre ideal?

CPU Kühler? oder ist der im ryzen 9 dabei? Wenn nein, welcher wäre ideal?

andere Kühler/Lüfter nötig/ideal? 

wieviel muss ich denn von den Lüftern bestellen, die im Forum als Tipp genannt wurden,  um die mit den gehäuselüfter "auszutauschen", um den PC nochmal leiser zu haben?

Fehlt noch was, irgendwelche Kabel/Zubehör?

passt das mit den zwei internen m2 ssd Festplatten? - oder kann man nur eine nehmen und die andere von ein anderer "Typ" sein?

neue Maus = ich hätte gerne eine, wo man mit dem linken Daumen über eine Kugel gleitet, so dass quasi die Hand die ganze zeit ruhig liegt.
wisst ihr was ich meine? so etwas wäre cool...

Gehäuse: ich habe auf Grund des Tipps hie rim Forum das mega große tolle Gehäuse gewählt ( hoffentlich hält es das Lob)
Gibt es das auch ohne Sichtfenster? würde das nochmal z.b. 1% Leise Effekt bewirken?

ich brauche noch weitere Dinge: ein gutes Mikro + Popschutz = so dass ich im Stream eben nicht den Effekt habe, dass wenn ich per taste drücken für Mikro ON später im Stream/Aufnahme betrachten klar hören kann,
wann hatte ich Mikro auf On und wann auf off ( bei Zwischenszenen im Spiel oder wenn die Leute redeten)
+
ich hätte gerne so eine ausklappbare Wand, die ich hinter mir dann aufklappe, für den Stream ( damit man nur mich sieht und sonst nichts ( oder ggf. quasi ein von mir aktiviertes virtuelles lebendiges Bild)
und bei nicht Nutzung, dass ich diese ausklappbare Wand hinter der Tür oder so abstellen kann

* Tausend Dank an Euch alle für die Hilfen *

PS: und wie ist das mit diesem Cashback Hinweis - was muss ich machen?
und wäre es nicht ratsam, ggf. erst am Black Friday zu bestellen? vielleicht dann einige Artikel günstiger? ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass der CPU eh gerade bei Mindfactory nicht lieferbar sei


----------



## dimi0815 (15. November 2019)

2 Silicon Power P34A80 1TB, M.2 (SP001TBP34A80M28)
1 AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed (100-100000071BOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL18-22-22-42 (F4-3600C18D-32GVK)
1 Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Windforce OC 3X 8G, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (GV-N207SWF3OC-8GD)
1 Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
1 be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (BK022)
1 be quiet! Pure Base 500 schwarz, schallgedämmt (BG034)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 (BN281)

Ca. 1300,-€ günstiger und du wirst keinen Unterschied feststellen. Das Hoch der Gefühle wäre eine 2080 Super statt der 2070 Super, aber bitte nicht vergessen, dass hier bisher weder in 4K noch mit mehr als 60Hz Bildwiederholrate gespielt wird (und aus keinem Post hervorgeht, ob das tatsächlich angedacht ist; die angesprochenen UHD Monitore mit HDR fallen ja nicht einfach spontan massivst im Preis). Für Streaming reicht eine 2070 Super ebenfalls sehr gut aus und wenn man mal überschlägt, welche Games den höchsten Anteil unter den Streams haben, sehe ich da noch weniger ein Problem.

Verstehe nicht ganz, weshalb man bei den Anforderungen dann zusätzlich noch irgendwelche 12-Kerner und damit verbunden überdimensionierte Netzteile bzw. sinnfreie Mainboards auspackt und mehr oder weniger verzweifelt versucht, die bald 3000,-€ vollzumachen und dabei sowas wie den QLC-Quatsch Crucial P1 drin zu behalten.

Alternativ könnte man auch direkt eine 2 TB SSD nehmen oder anders aufteilen, zB 500 GB NVMe SSD (Silicon Power P34A80 von oben) für Windows und alle Programme und dann 1TB / 2TB (Crucial MX500) als Spielebibliothek und für anfallende Videoprojekte (sofern es sie gibt).

Beim Pure Base 500 sind bereits zwei ordentliche und vor allem "große" 140er Lüfter verbaut. Mehr braucht es da auch ehrlich gesagt nicht und ein Tausch ist nicht notwendig, sofern du nicht während des Zockens oder Streamens mit dem Ohr direkt am auf dem Tisch stehenden Gehäuse sitzt.


----------



## Werner55 (15. November 2019)

Danke für deinen Beitrag dimi0815:

Jedoch möchte ich schon gerne eher die Kombination wie in meinem letzten Post.
Dazu habe ich ja einige offene Punkte.
Danke also für Ratschläge/Tipps/Vorschläge

Und das man keinen Unterschied fest machen würden, mit einem ryzen 9 und mit einer 2080ti etc. mag ich etwas bezweifeln. Ich denke schon, dass es etwas mehr Schub/Power/Mehrwert gibt.
Dennoch danke für den grundsätzlich gemeinten Hinweis (durch die Blume gesprochen), dass auch etwas niederigeres Setup (Kosten) einen riesen Gewinn und Freude ergeben würde.
Das stimmt natürlich.

Und wieso P1 "Quatsch" ?
und bezüglich dem gehäuse und "zusätzlichen" Lüftern = wenn diese bewirlen, dass das Ganze System nochmals leiser ist/wirkt, dann ist es doch toll. 
Klar würde es vielleicht auch so reichen, aber ich finde es nett, wenn durch den Hinweis und dann die Umsetzung ein Mehrwert/Qualität durch andere Lüfter erreicht wird.
Ist doch schön, ein mega leisen PC zu nutzen. ( Gerade wenn man den auf dem Schreibtisch, statt unter dem Schreibtisch stehen haben würde - was ich wohl nicht tue)

Ich freue mich, weiter von Euch zu hören. Danke !


----------



## Threshold (15. November 2019)

Werner55 schrieb:


> Und das man keinen Unterschied fest machen würden, mit einem ryzen 9 und mit einer 2080ti etc. mag ich etwas bezweifeln. Ich denke schon, dass es etwas mehr Schub/Power/Mehrwert gibt.
> Dennoch danke für den grundsätzlich gemeinten Hinweis (durch die Blume gesprochen), dass auch etwas niederigeres Setup (Kosten) einen riesen Gewinn und Freude ergeben würde.
> Das stimmt natürlich.



Also, bei Games ist es echt egal, ob du den 3700X oder 3900X hast. Selbst der 3950X macht da keinen Unterschied.



Werner55 schrieb:


> Und wieso P1 "Quatsch" ?
> und bezüglich dem gehäuse und "zusätzlichen" Lüftern = wenn diese bewirlen, dass das Ganze System nochmals leiser ist/wirkt, dann ist es doch toll.
> Klar würde es vielleicht auch so reichen, aber ich finde es nett, wenn durch den Hinweis und dann die Umsetzung ein Mehrwert/Qualität durch andere Lüfter erreicht wird.
> Ist doch schön, ein mega leisen PC zu nutzen. ( Gerade wenn man den auf dem Schreibtisch, statt unter dem Schreibtisch stehen haben würde - was ich wohl nicht tue)



Die Crucial P1 kannst du nehmen. Ich hab auch eine.


----------



## Lordac (15. November 2019)

Servus,

ich versuche es mal.


> Was ist mit dem Sound?


Ich würde erst einmal den Onboardsound testen, eine interne/externe Soundkarte ist schnell gekauft, in der Regel aber nur nötig wenn entsprechend gute Ausgabegeräte vorhanden sind. Du kannst dich aber auch im entsprechenden Unterforum einlesen: Sound + HiFi 


> CPU-Kühler?


Bei AMD liegt jeder CPU ein sogenannter boxed-Kühler bei, der grundsätzlich für den Betrieb ausreichend ist. Wenn du einen leiseren möchtest, empfiehlt sich immer ein extra Kühler, wie z.B. der Brocken 3, Mugen 5, Aro-M14, Dark Rock Pro 4...

Auch hier noch einmal etwas zum Ryzen 9, wenn du den Stream über die GPU laufen lassen möchtest, brauchst du für die Spiele keine 12 Kerne! Im Moment gibt es erst ein paar davon welche von acht profitieren, da wird sicher der Weg hin gehen. Bis es aber soweit ist, gibt es längst schnellere CPUs, es lohnt sich also nicht Kerne auf "Vorrat" zu kaufen. 
Heute werden die wenigsten Leute mit einem gut 9 Jahre alten Phenom II X6 aktuelle Spiele spielen, obwohl er mit sechs Kernen an sich gut aufgestellt ist.


> wieviel muss ich denn von den Lüftern bestellen...


Auch hier würde ich erst einmal schauen wie zufrieden du mit den installierten bist. Im Define R6 sind die recht gut, und im Fall der Fälle sind sie schnell ausgetauscht. 
Für einen "normalen" PC würde ich in der Front zwei einbauen, im Heck einen, und optional hinten oben im Deckel; mehr Lüfter führen nicht dazu das der PC leiser ist!


> Fehlt noch was, irgendwelche Kabel/Zubehör?


Normal sollte alles dabei sein, soweit ich weiß wurden nur die SATA-Kabel reduziert, weil sie im Vergleich zu früher, nicht mehr in der Menge gebraucht werden. 


> passt das mit den zwei internen m2 ssd Festplatten?


Da schaust du bitte in der Bedienungsanleitung vom Mainboard, ob sich der zweite M.2-Steckplatz die Lanes mit etwas anderem teilt. Wenn ja, nimmst du entweder ein anderes, dahingehend passendes Mainboard, oder anstatt der zweiten M.2, eine im 2,5"-Format wie z.B. die Crucial MX500.


> neue Maus = ich hätte gerne eine, wo man mit dem linken Daumen über eine Kugel gleitet...


Hier kam schon der Tipp in einen Elektromarkt zu gehen und selbst zu testen was für dich passend ist. 


> Gehäuse...


Wenn du vom Define R6 sprichst, dies gibt es auch ohne dem Seitenteil aus Glas. Du musst nur bei Geizhals "Define R6" eingeben, und dann werden dir alle Varianten aufgelistet!


> Und wieso P1 "Quatsch" ?


Da geht es um die verwendeten Speichermodule, bei der Crucial P1 sind das günstige QLC, bei z.B. der Corsair Force MP510 höherwertige TLC, welche eine längere Lebensdauer versprechen. 


> und wie ist das mit diesem Cashback Hinweis...


Am besten gehst du zur jeweiligen Seite, da muss das in irgendeiner Form erklärt sein.


> und wäre es nicht ratsam, ggf. erst am Black Friday zu bestellen?


Es kann sich lohnen, wichtig ist aber das du jetzt genau weißt was du möchtest, und die Preise bis dahin vergleichst. Ein vermeintliches "Schnäppchen", kann auch kurz vor dem "Black Friday" im Preis erhöht worden sein...

Zu den Dingen wie Mikrofon & Co. kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, damit beschäftige ich mich nicht. Einige Streamer haben aber in ihrer Beschreibung auch die verwendete Hardware aufgelistet, vielleicht kannst du dich daran orientieren.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Werner55 (20. November 2019)

schon süß so ein Konfiguartor...
ich glaube, der PC inkl. dem UHD Monitor = das wäre was...
träumen darf man ja mal...

das sieht wie mein evtl. PC aus...

Warehouse 2 | PC Hardware, PC Konfigurator und PC Service


----------



## dimi0815 (20. November 2019)

LInk zum Einsehen der Liste geht leider nicht. Dazu müsstest du "veröffentlichen" und den generierten Link teilen.

Wenn man nach deinen Ansprüchen geht, wäre bei der Konfiguration hier für unter 1800,-€ alles an Wünschen berücksichtigt:

1 Silicon Power P34A80 1TB, M.2 (SP001TBP34A80M28)
1 AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed (100-100000071BOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC)
1 Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Windforce OC 8G, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (GV-N208SWF3OC-8GD)
1 ASUS TUF Gaming X570-Plus (90MB1180-M0EAY0)
1 be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (BK022)
1 Fractal Design Define R6 Black, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R6-BK)
1 be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 600W ATX 2.4 (BN298)

Alles gemeinschaftlich bei Mindfactory erhältlich; nur das ASUS X570 TUF Mainboard wäre über Amazon direkt bei ASUS (versandkostenfrei) zu bestellen.
Alternativ kann man auch das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite nehmen und dazu noch die USB-C Version des R6. Dabei lässt man sich dann aber den einzelnen USB-C Anschluss an der Front mal eben 40,- bis 50,- € kosten.
Das R6-Gehäuse kommt in beiden Varianten mit 3 laufruhigen Lüftern, die idealerweise auch noch im größeren 140er-Format gehalten sind. Zusätzliche Lüfter sollten eigentlich keine nötig sein.


----------



## davidwigald11 (21. November 2019)

Eine Frage: Wie oft sollen wir eigentlich dir hier noch was zusammenstellen, bis du zufrieden bist? Der Thread ist mittlerweile sowas von unnötig, weil deine Fragen alle schon mindestens doppelt beantwortet wurden, hier locker 5 fertige und gute Zusammenstellungen drin sind und eigentlich hätte der Thread auf Seite 2 beendet werden können, aber du gehst absolut auf nichts ein was dir hier vorgeschlagen wird, sondern schickst einfach random wieder irgendwelche von dir raus gesuchten Sachen wovon du offenbar träumst, oder was wohl toll wäre. Das entwickelt sich hier eher zu nem Laberthread um einfach irgendwelche PCs zu diskutieren und hat irgendwie nichts mehr mit einer Kaufberatung zu tun. 

@Lordac hat sich in seinem letzten Beitrag wirklich Mühe gegeben wie man augenscheinlich sieht um jede kleine Frage von dir zu beantworten, inkl. Vorschlägen, es existieren sowohl von ihm als auch von mir Konfigs hier, aber du hast gekonnt alles davon ignoriert und willst immer noch nichts kaufen, sondern nur weiter träumen. Du solltest wirklich mal zum Punkt kommen, denn wenn das hier so weiter läuft, bezweifel ich stark, dass dir hier noch Leute weiterhelfen, weil sie sich (inkl. mir) etwas verarscht vorkommen, wenn sie sich Mühe geben dir zu helfen und was zusammen zu stellen was deinen Wünschen entspricht, aber du im Endeffekt doch nichts kauft. 

Das soll kein Angriff sein, ich versuche nur deine Intentionen mit diesem Thread zu verstehen.


----------



## Werner55 (31. Dezember 2019)

Guten Abend in die Runde

jetzt, "Butter bei de Fische" wie man bei uns im Norden sagt.

Trotz aller neuer News zu neuer CPU und neuer AMD Grafikarten - einer neuer PC soll es sein.
Den jetzigen lasse ich nebenbei an - ich wechsel also immer zum "neuen" PC, zum Spielen.
Internet, Videos gucken, Email...all das kann der alte noch genug...

Meine Übersicht:  ( wo seht ihr Verbesserung ?)

DANKE Euch.

Mainboard: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro AMD X570 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail

Kühler: ? ja? welche? meines Wissens bieten nur LGA1151 Support für dieses Mainboard - Tipps?

Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Blackout, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R6C-BKO)

Gehäuse-Lüfter	Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM, 120mm = wie viele passen in das Gehäuse?	

Gehäuse-Lüfter Alternative	be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 140mm (BL067) = oder die zusätzlich einbauen? Wenn ja, wie viele?

Netzteil	be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 600W ATX 2.4 (BN298)

Grafikkarte	Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Windforce OC 8G, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (GV-N208SWF3OC-8GD)

RAM/Arbeitsspeicher	G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC)

CPU/Prozessor	AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12x 3.80GHz So.AM4 BOX

CPU/Lüfter	be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4 (BK022)

SSD 1: Windows	Silicon Power P34A80 1TB, M.2 (SP001TBP34A80M28)

SSD 2: Rest 1:	1000GB Crucial P1 NVMe M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 32Gb/s 3D-NAND QLC (CT1000P1SSD8)

SSD 2: Rest 2:	Corsair Force Series MP510 960GB, M.2 (CSSD-F960GBMP510)

SSD - M2 - ich glaube, es gibt nur 2 Steckplätze, richtig? dann würde das mit der quasi dritten M2 Festplatte nicht gehen....


----------



## Werner55 (2. Januar 2020)

huhu...


----------



## dimi0815 (2. Januar 2020)

1. Das Aorus Pro ist ggü. dem Aorus Elite in keinem Punkt wirklich besser. Es ist schlicht keinen Aufpreis wert, schon gar keine 25%.
2. Der 3900X ist eine super CPU, wenn man viele Kerne wirklich benötigt, weil häufig Renderingaufgaben anfallen, Simulationen etc. genutzt werden oder via CPU gestreamt wird. Für Gaming und Alltagsgebraucht ist er sinnlos. 3700X bringt hier das klar bessere P/L.
3. Wieso nimmst du 3 verschiedene SSDs? Wozu die physikalische Unterteilung und wozu dreierlei Hersteller?
4. Beim Netzteil würde ich mich nach Alternativen umsehen. zB das Straight Power 11 550W oder das Seasonic Focus GX


----------



## Werner55 (2. Januar 2020)

Danke @dimi0815:

Erklärung zu ssd´s: 
Mein Plan ist: ssd 1: Windows; ssd2: Spiele; ssd3: Rest

Das Netzteil ist nicht gut? Weshalb die Alternativen Suche?


----------



## dimi0815 (2. Januar 2020)

Das Netzteil ist gut. Nur bietet es nur einfachen 8-Piin-Anschluss zur Stromversorgung der CPU. Dein Mainboard bzw. fast alle X570 Mainboards haben da einen 8-Pin und einen zusätzlichen 4- oder nochmals 8-Pin-Anschluss. Man kann den gut und gerne leer lassen, aber bei den meisten ist ds ein "mentales" Problem, weshalb man da gerne Netzteile mit 2x 4/8 Pin emfpiehlt. Das Seasonic Focus GX 550W / 650W wäre so eines.

Die SSD-Aufteilung kann man schon so machen. Nur frage ich mich, ob es eine 1TB-SSD für "Windows" sein muss, wenn dann sowieso alles andere ausgelagert wird. Für Betriebssystem und die Standardprogramme braucht man keine 1TB.
Und außerdem erschließt sich mir nicht ganz, weshalb du 3 verschiedene (!) SSDs nehmen willst? 2 davon sind bezogen auf Preis/Leistung ähnlich und die Crucial P1 würde ich direkt weglassen. Entsprechend am ehesten einfach den besten Preis aussuchen und dann 2x oder 3x vom gleichen Hersteller kaufen.


----------



## Werner55 (2. Januar 2020)

danke für die Erklärung mit dem netzteil. wieder etwas dazu gelernt !!!

die verschiedenen ssd´s galten für Euch, damit ihr ggf. sagt, die ist super, nimm die z.b. für die Games und Rest....und nehme die (Name XY) für das Betriebssystem

Danke das Du mir hilfst dimi0815

Ich möchte heute abend die Bestellung raushauen
(wird ja auch Zeit, ich weiss)

dann lass uns mal die Zusammenstellung machen, dann kann ich sehen, was kommt unter dem Strich, preislich raus
+ wir sehen ggf. was fehlt noch und wo kann man vielleicht noch etwas final abändern...

neue Maus und Tastatur möchte ich übrigens auch haben - meine wirken abgegriffen....


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2020)

Werner55 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist nicht gut? Weshalb die Alternativen Suche?



Du gibst eine Menge Geld aus, da kannst du auch ein hochwertigeres Netzteil nehmen.
Das Straight Power bietet sich da an.


----------



## Werner55 (2. Januar 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort Threshold.
Ja, es wird eine höhere investition werden. Dafür dann aber sicherlich gut angelegt , mit vielen Tausend Stunden Freude und Genusstum.
Daher bedanke ich mich für Tipps !

Welches konkret - du meinst dies hier?

650 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 600W | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2020)

Nö, das ist Crap.

Nimm das.
be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4 ab €' '113,68 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Werner55 (2. Januar 2020)

Was heißt denn "Crap" ?
okay, du wählst die 750 Watt Variante, statt 650 Watt


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2020)

Du kannst auch das 550er Modell nehmen.
Aber angesichts der Hardware schadet das 750er Modell nicht.

Crap heißt, dass es Murks ist.


----------



## dimi0815 (2. Januar 2020)

1 Silicon Power P34A80 1TB, M.2 (SP001TBP34A80M28)
1 AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed (100-100000071BOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39 (F4-3600C16D-32GVKC)
1 Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 SUPER Windforce OC 8G, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (GV-N208SWF3OC-8GD)
1 Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
1 Scythe Fuma 2 (SCFM-2000)
1 Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Blackout, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R6C-BKO)
1 Seasonic Focus GX 550W ATX 2.4 (FOCUS-GX-550)

Bisher unter 1900,-€ und aktuell bestellbar bei einem einzelnen (dann mit Lieferzeit) oder bei zwei Händlern.

Sofern dir 1x 1TB nicht ausreicht, kannst du von derselben NVMe SSD nochmal eine zweite dazubestellen oder auch auf SATA-SSDs ausweichen (Crucial MX500) und ggf. auch direkt eine 2TB-Version holen.

Ebenso kannst du natürlich den Prozessor gegen einen 3900X tauschen, auch wenn das im Bereich Gaming / Alltag / Multimedia vollständig sinnlos ist.


----------



## Werner55 (2. Januar 2020)

okay. 
Artikel Nr. 1: das Netzteil: 750 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold ist jetzt im Warenkorb
somit eines mit 2x 4/8 Pin Anschluss Tipp, siehe dimitri0815.
...haben wir somit schon mal ein Teil im Warenkorb (grins)
weiter gehts...

Artikel Nr. 2: das Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R6 USB-C Blackout, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R6C-BKO)
war der letzte Vorschlag
Mein jetziger PC ist auch ein Fractal Gehäuse
Mir gefällt es soweot okay, aber nervig ist die linke Seite, die man öffnen kann ( sehr knuppelig, zum wieder schließen)
ein anderes Gehäuse (anderer Hersetller) wäre vielleicht mal gut - natürlich nur, wenn die Qualität stimmt.
Und ja, diesmal ein PC Gehäuse mit Glasfront hätte auch was.
Ich habe mich entschlossen, den PC diesmal auf dem Schreibtisch stellen zu wollen.
Daher eines mit Sichtfenster ( außer ihr sagt - mit Sichtfenster hört man den PC schlichtweg deutlich lauter)
auch für die nächsten Komponenten bitte beachten ( Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster) - für Artikel mit farblichen Features ( ich glaube RGB heißt das)
Danke !

nun aber weiter...Gehäuse
Danke für Tipps

Edit: jetzt sehe ich gerade dimi0815 seinen neuen Beitrag - danke dafür. jedoch gerne meinem Beitrag folgen: Am Ende setze ich dann die Übersicht Liste, was es alles wird...
und bei dem einen oder anderen "etwas" mehr geld ausgeben, ist okay (Beispielhaft höherwertigere Netzteil)
Danke Euch

Edit 2: beim Gehäuse natürlich wichtig: PLATZ PLATZ PLATZ
dann nämlich gerne mit guten Lüftern ausstatten
und gutem Kabelmanagement (Kabel verlegen/verstecken)
und Platz, für z.b. Drei Festplatten 
Fazit: ein rund um Sorglos Gehäuse (grins...)


----------



## Werner55 (3. Januar 2020)

kein gemeinsamer Schritt: Artikel 2 Besprechung?


----------



## Lordac (3. Januar 2020)

Servus,

mir fällt es ehrlich gesagt schwer weiter zu helfen, da gefühlt jeder Punkt schon mehrfach besprochen wurde, und es auch genügend solide Vorschläge gibt. 

Du musst dir eigentlich nur das gewünschte raussuchen, und auf den Bestell-Knopf drücken ! 

Gruß Lordac


----------



## dimi0815 (3. Januar 2020)

Ich würde dir an der Stelle zB mal den Tipp geben, dass du nicht alles bis ins letzte "zerdenkst", zB den Quatsch mit den Lüftern usw... Eine Vollbestückung des Gehäuses mit Lüftern bringt effektiv rein gar nichts; einzig die Staubfilter und den Innenraum wirst du da deutlich häufiger reinigen müssen. Einen vernünftigen Airflow bekommst du auch mit den dem R6 beiliegenden Standardlüftern zustande. ODER du tauscht gegen die bzgl. P/L extrem guten Arctic P14 PWM PST (CO) Lüfter aus. Du wirst im Endeffekt einen nicht hörbaren Unterschied zu den teuersten Noctua-Modellen und temperaturmäßig rein gar keinen Unterschied haben.

Auch bzgl. Kabelmanagement und extrem viel Platz bist du aus meiner Sicht übertrieben detailversessen, ohne dass du dich genügend auskennst. Wozu brauchst du den vielen Platz? Du möchtest doch sowieso schon M.2-SSDs mit einem enormen Speicherplatz nutzen? Denkst du wirklich, dass du zusätzlich dazu nochmals 3 alte HDDs verbaust?

Ich würde bzgl. Gehäuse mal in andere Richtungen umschauen. Lian Li hat mit dem Lancool II aktuell ein absolutes Topgehäuse zum Schnäppchenpreis am Mark, dem eigentlich nur USB-C an der Front fehlt. Fractal Design selbst bietet mit dem Define S2 (Black, Glasfenster) oder Meshify S2 sehr gute und günstigere Alternativen zum R6, die von Haus aus mit USB-C an der Front kommen (sofern dir das überhaupt wichtig ist).

Solltest du das Gehäuse mit Glasfenster nehmen, würde ich mir zudem direkt eine AiO anstatt des Dark Rock Pro 4 überlegen, zB die aktuelle Liquid Freezer II-Serie von Arctic. Die passt dann auch bzgl. Lüfter gut mit meinem Tipp von oben zusammen.

Dann wäre halt die Frage, weshalb du zB so starr an einzelnen Teilen hängenbleibst, wie zB dem Mainboard? Was genau versprichst du dir vom Aorus Pro im Vergleich zum Aorus Elite (für 60€ weniger)?

Das Elite hat alle Anschlüsse des Pro und kommt zusätzlich noch mit einem einzelnen 8-Pin-Stecker zur Stromversorgung aus, weshalb da dann schon wieder zB das Straight Power 11 550W genommen werden kann, OHNE einen Stromanschluss unbelegt lassen zu müssen (und kostet auch nochmal 20,-€ weniger).


----------



## Werner55 (3. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Es tut mir leid, dass ich eure Nerven über aller Maßen strapaziere. Das ist nicht mein Ziel.
2 M2 ssd und dann "normale" ssd ist mein Plan (M2 für Betriebssystem; M2 für installierte Spiele; ssd für den Rest)
Der Gedanke zum neuen Gehäuse samt neuen Lüftern und Netzteil und Mainboard gefällt mir gut.
Lass uns mal eine neue Aufstellung machen.
Ich schaue mir die Gehäuse zunächst an und melde mich gleich wieder...


----------



## Werner55 (3. Januar 2020)

Gehäuse: 
mir gefällt das gut: Fractal Design Vector RS Blackout Dark TG ab €'*'173,94 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
und dieses ist schon etwas hefitg, oder: Fractal Design Define S2 Vision RGB ab €'*'223,30 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
das Lancool II  Modell gefällt mir optisch nicht ganz so.


zusätzliche Lüfter bzw. ggf. Austausch vorhandener Lüfter:
Du meinst diese, oder?  Arctic P14 PWM PST CO schwarz ab €'*'7,50 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
sind die hier sind noch "etwas" besser? Arctic P14 PWM PST schwarz, 140mm Value Pack ab €'*'24,81 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Kühlung: ( CPU Kühler)
das hier ?: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 ab €'*'89,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Alternative: gut, oder? https://geizhals.de/deepcool-castle-360ex-weiss-dp-gs-h12w-csl360exwh-a2196675.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


Netzteil: https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-11-750w-atx-2-4-bn283-a1753718.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
da finde ich aktuell keine Alternative


Mainboard: 
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite; Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro ; Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra; Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
Von den Produkteigenschaften gefällt mir das Ultra sehr gut. https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-x570-aorus-ultra-a2078169.html
Auch dort der extra Stromanschluss (1x 4-Pin ATX12V), wie du beschrieben hast.
Im Übrigen steht dort: nicht das Elite hat diesen extra Stromanschluss, sondern das Pro ( und halt auch das Ultra)
Stromanschlüsse 	1x 24-Pin ATX, 1x 8-Pin EPS12V, 1x 4-Pin ATX12V


Festplatten:  ( davon 2 Stück einbauen - wenn kompatibel)
M2: für Betriebssystem und installierte Spiele: dies war bisher der Vorschlag: https://geizhals.de/silicon-power-p34a80-1tb-sp001tbp34a80m28-a2078647.html#offerlist
Alternative: die finde ich klingen noch besser, oder: https://geizhals.de/corsair-force-s...500gbmp600-a2126959.html?hloc=at&hloc=de#data
und für restliche Files, eine SSD einbauen: https://geizhals.de/patriot-p200-1tb-p200s1tb25-a2102583.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
alternative ssd habe ich bisher nicht gefunden


Prozessor:
bisher die Auswahl: https://geizhals.de/amd-ryzen-7-3700x-100-100000071box-a2064553.html
Alternative: https://geizhals.de/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-100-100000023box-a2064391.html
und wenn Wasserkühlung, dann müsste ich die Version ohne CPU Kühlung nehmen, richtig? https://geizhals.de/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-100-000000023-a2089957.html
ich präferiere für den 3900 - der 3950 ist unverschämt teurer: https://geizhals.de/amd-ryzen-9-3950x-100-000000051-a2089958.html bzw. https://geizhals.de/amd-ryzen-9-3950x-100-100000051box-a2073697.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Arbeitsspeicher:
aktuell 1x diese: https://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjaws-v-schwarz-dimm-kit-32gb-f4-3600c16d-32gvkc-a2154719.html
Alternative: https://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjaws...-3600c18d-32gvk-a2154732.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
andere Alternativen habe ich nicht gefunden
und die Frage, das ganze 1x oder 2x = 32 oder 64 GB Ram
mein Gefühl sagt - bei einer Investition für 3-5 Jahre, sind dann nicht 64 GB Ram besser investiert?

Grafikkarte:
aktuell diese: https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforce-rtx-2080-super-windforce-oc-8g-gv-n208swf3oc-8gd-a2104385.html
Alternative: 2080 Ti: https://geizhals.de/msi-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-ventus-gp-v371-088r-a2087147.html?hloc=at&hloc=de#data
 im Vergleich zur 2080 Super: 
11 statt 8 GB Speicher
Shader-Einheiten/TMUs/ROPs 	4352/​272/​88 statt 3072/​192/​64
350 Euro Mehraufwand zwischen 2080 Super und 2080 Ti
auch hier gilt: mein Gefühl sagt - bei einer Investition für 3-5 Jahre, ist dann nicht die 2080 Ti besser investiert?

Was fehlt noch an Komponenten?

Maus und Tastatur:

Maus: https://geizhals.de/trust-sferia-wireless-trackball-mouse-23121-a2125872.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Alternative - hhm. bisher nicht gefunden

Tastatur: https://geizhals.de/logitech-desktop-mk120-920-002540-a526788.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
ich glaube, die habe ich auch gerade am "alten" PC - reicht völlig aus
Die Maus lege ich dann als Back Up zur Seite


----------



## dimi0815 (3. Januar 2020)

Mainboard:

Keines der genannten Boards von Gigabyte wird für dich während der Nutzung IRGENDEINEN Unterschied machen; nicht den geringsten. Entsprechend nimmt du rein logisch das günstigste, also das Elite.

Weiterer Vorteil: das Elite hat nur einen Stromanschluss. Da man die unnötigen zusätzlichen Anschlüsse als reinen Marketingquatsch ansehen kann, passt das so und du kannst beim Netzteil auch mit gutem Gewissen ein Straight Power mit "nur" 550W nehmen. Da hast du immernoch locker lässig 100W Spielraum gegenüber dem, was dein Setup unter Gaming-Last an Leistung  zieht.

3900X vs. 3700X wäre für mich eine klare Sache für den 3700X. Der 3900X ist und bleibt in Sachen Gaming einfach unnötig und auch in den nächsten 5 Jahren werden nicht urplötzlich massenhaft Spiele aus dem Boden gestampft, welche von 12 Kernen profitieren. Wir sind gerade erst so weit, dass die ersten Spiele überhaupt mal von 8 Kernen Gebrauch machen...

Bei den SSDs: Nimm die günstigste. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht bzw. kann nicht nachvollziehen, wie du zB drauf kommst, dass die Corsair Force MP510 "besser" aussieht als die Silicon Power. Evtl würde es Sinn machen, das zu begründen, damit man dir eine Auskunft geben kann. Wieder ist es hier so, dass du zwischen Silicon Power, Corsair oder der  teuerst möglichen Samsung 970 Pro im Betrieb exakt NULL Geschwindigkeitsunterschied wahrnehmen wirst.


----------



## Werner55 (3. Januar 2020)

dimi0815:
Warum macht es keinen Unterschied bezüglich dem Mainboards?
Ultra 289 Euro
Elite 202 Euro
Pro 258 Euro
Das Ultra bietet mehr Spezifikationen
alleine bei diesen drei Aspekten steht das Ultra an Position 1:
VRM 	8 reale Phasen (6+2), PWM-Controller: IR35201 (max. 8 Phasen)
MOSFETs CPU 	12x 40A IR3553
MOSFETs SoC 	4x 46A (4C10N/​4C06N)

CPU:
3700X: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, 8x 3.60GHz, tray ab €' '318,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland      365 Euro (Mindfactory)
3900X: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X, 12x 3.80GHz, tray ab €' '499,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland     549 Euro (MIndfactory)
184 Euro Preisunterschied - für Kerne 	12, Threads 	24, Basistakt 	3.80GHz, Turbotakt 	4.60GHz
statt: Kerne 	8, Threads 	16, Basistakt 	3.60GHz, Turbotakt 	4.40GHz
das klingt doch nicht sooo viel mehr Geld ...

Festplatten:
ich habe lediglich übersichtlich aufgeführt, was bisher in der Kaufliste stand (M2), welches ich nun ggf. stattdessen nehmen würde (M2)und welche ssd ich als dritte Festplatte ggf. nehmen würde.
Warum ich die Corsair besser finde? von den Spezifikationen her: 
Lesen 	4950MB/​s anstatt: Lesen 	3400MB/​s 
Schnittstelle 	M.2/​M-Key (PCIe 4.0 x4) anstatt: Schnittstelle 	M.2/​M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4)


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2020)

Werner55 schrieb:


> Das Ultra bietet mehr Spezifikationen
> alleine bei diesen drei Aspekten steht das Ultra an Position 1:
> VRM 	8 reale Phasen (6+2), PWM-Controller: IR35201 (max. 8 Phasen)
> MOSFETs CPU 	12x 40A IR3553
> MOSFETs SoC 	4x 46A (4C10N/​4C06N)



Ist alles Wumpe.



Werner55 schrieb:


> Warum ich die Corsair besser finde? von den Spezifikationen her:
> Lesen 	4950MB/​s anstatt: Lesen 	3400MB/​s
> Schnittstelle 	M.2/​M-Key (PCIe 4.0 x4) anstatt: Schnittstelle 	M.2/​M-Key (PCIe 3.0 x4)



Du kriegst aber nur 500GB.


----------



## Werner55 (3. Januar 2020)

Stimmt, Threshold, hast Recht. Danke - verguckt

M2 Festplatte ( 2x nehmen) (1x Betriebsssystem; 1x installierte Spiele)
Corsair Force Series Gen.4 PCIe MP600 1TB ab €' '192,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
statt
Silicon Power P34A80 1TB ab €' '124,49 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

ich verstehe als Laie, dadurch mehr Qualität zu haben

Mainboard: alles Wumpe?
Weshalb ist das hier so: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra ab €' '289,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
im Vergleich zum Elite oder Pro Board?
* für mich persönlich "muss" es kein Gigabyte Board sein - die Marke ist mir im Grunde egal - es geht mir um die Inhalte *


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2020)

Werner55 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Threshold, hast Recht. Danke - verguckt
> 
> M2 Festplatte ( 2x nehmen) (1x Betriebsssystem; 1x installierte Spiele)
> Corsair Force Series Gen.4 PCIe MP600 1TB ab €'*'192,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Du bezahlst aktuell für PCIe 4.0 M.2 Module sehr viel Aufpreis, der sich schlicht nicht lohnt, da du den Unterschied niemals praxisnah feststellen wirst.
Daher rate ich zur günstigen Variante.
Wieso Geld für etwas ausgeben, von dem du nichts bemerkst?



Werner55 schrieb:


> Mainboard: alles Wumpe?
> Weshalb ist das hier so: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra ab €'*'289,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> im Vergleich zum Elite oder Pro Board?
> * für mich persönlich "muss" es kein Gigabyte Board sein - die Marke ist mir im Grunde egal - es geht mir um die Inhalte *



Das gleiche beim Mainboard. Da wird viel Marketing betrieben mit Dingen, die echt Wumpe sind.
Ein 3950X läuft auf allen genannten Boards völlig problemlos. Da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
Daher -- schau nach Ausstattung und Schnittstellen, alles andere ist egal.


----------



## markus1612 (3. Januar 2020)

In den Sachen, die du als deine Anwendungsgebiete angibst, wirst du nicht mal einen richtigen Unterschied zwischen einer SATA und einer PCIe SSD merken. Eine PCIe 4.0 SSD bringt dir da nicht wirklich was.

Das Aorus Elite reicht gut aus, egal ob 3700X oder 3900X.


----------



## dimi0815 (3. Januar 2020)

Das ist doch genau das, was wir hier seit inzwischen 10 Seiten versuchen, dir klarzumachen:

Ob die ersten 3 Spezifikationen (sie beziehen sich auf die Spannungsversorgung) verschieden sind, spielt absolut keine Rolle, solange du mit der sichtbar "schlechtesten" davon immer noch so viel Spielraum nach oben hast, dass du schon einen imaginären 3999X mit 20 Kernen und 40 Threads unter Rendering-Volllast (was mehr als Gaming-Last ist) bräuchtest, um ansatzweise an Grenzen zu stoßen, die dir möglicherweise Leistung kosten würden.

Bei den SSDs sieht es ähnlich aus:

Du würdest im Alltag noch nicht einmal den Unterschied zwischen einer Crucial MX500 (lies dir dir Spez. am besten mal durch) und absolut JEDER der dir bisher vorgeschlagenen SSDs (deren Spez. sind dir ja bekannt) ode auch der von dir neu gewählten PCIe 4.0-SSD bemerken. Nicht jetzt. Und nicht in zehn Jahren.


----------



## Werner55 (3. Januar 2020)

finaler Entwurf: 

Eure fachliche Meinung bitte. gerne auch detaillierter - damit ich und auch andere "Laien" besser nachvollziehen können, wie ihr argumentiert.


----------



## Lordac (3. Januar 2020)

Servus,





Werner55 schrieb:


> Corsair Force Series Gen.4 PCIe MP600 1TB ab €'*'192,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> statt
> Silicon Power P34A80 1TB ab €'*'124,49 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> ich verstehe als Laie, dadurch mehr Qualität zu haben.


am besten schaust du dir zu dem Thema folgende beiden Videos an: PCGH + "der8auer".

Im Allgemeinen versuchen wir solche Informationen in unsere Empfehlungen einfließen zu lassen, auch wenn sie nicht immer erklärt werden. 


Werner55 schrieb:


> *CPU:* Ryzen 7 3700X, tray


Eine CPU kaufst du bitte immer in der boxed-Version *klick*, auch wenn du den mitgelieferter Kühler nicht nutzt. 
Eine tray-CPU könnte ein Rückläufer sein, sprich ich habe sie z.B. auf ihr maximales Übertaktungspotenzial getestet, war nicht zufrieden, und habe sie zurück geschickt. 

Bei dem Betrag welchen du ausgeben möchtest, lohnt es sich nicht die derzeit 7,- Euro zu sparen !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Werner55 (3. Januar 2020)

Update der Liste.

das gelb markierte sind neu hinzuugekommene Komponenten.
Es darf ausgemistet  bzw. gerne diskutiert werden.

hier ein Video zu dem Gehäuse: YouTube
Gehäuse Preis Stand heute 20 Euro weniger als im Video (grins)

Die verlinkten Videos habe ich angesehen. Danke

YouTube
Demnach wären 2x M2 4.0 Festplatten "aktuell" noch unnötig, da "noch" nicht wirklich Qualitätssteigerung im Kontext Preis/Leistung.
wobei das jemand im Video in den Kommentaren relativiert ( da das Video aus dem Sept. 2019 ist und nun im Dez. /Jan schon ca. 30 % Qualitätssteigerungen möglich seien..)
was sagt ihr dazu. Ihr könnt den Kommentar mal lesen...

und in dem Video taucht zum einen die in der Liste befindliche Corsair M2 V 4.0 auf, und eine andere M2 V 4.0, die noch schneller als die Corsair ist, für quasi gleichen Preis.
Daten kopieren - ganz klar der Vorteil der M2 V 4.0 greifbar
Daten laden in Tools - ca. 10 % schneller
Games Ladezeiten - okay, manchmal nicht, machmal ca. 5 % Steigerung
Stresstest: uii - angeblich werden die M2 V 4.0 richtig heiß, was zu Speedlasten führt
88 Grad = Corsair MP600 - als maximal gilt 70 Grad
Aorus 78 Grad - auch hier über Maximalwert und dann stellt die sich aus (Schlafmodus)

aber: man hat ja nicht "ständig" immer Dauerlast - deswegen nicht verrückt machen
+ man soll die M2 V 4.0 in den mittleren Slot stecken, der unter der Grafikkarte steckt, um Luftstrom zu erhalten

Mainboard: im Video testet er mit dem Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro
+ eine AIO Wasserkühlung von Corsair
 ( steht bisher nicht in meiner Liste, dort ja zwei andere in der Auswahl - keine Ahnung ob die von Corsair die beste Wahl wäre)

Am Ende nennt er Preise: im Video sind die 40 Euro teurer - der Preis ist also gefallen (grins)


----------



## Werner55 (3. Januar 2020)

oh - 200 Euro zurück - wow, das wäre ja toll.
Übersicht aller Herstelleraktionen und Gewinnspiele | Mindfactory.de


----------

